# Musky lure storage "The Musky Bucket"



## Hoffmeyer (Apr 6, 2010)

Just though I'd post some pics of the 5 gallon bucket I modified to store my large musky lures since I can't afford an actual musky tackle box. I just used a sawzall to make the vertical cuts down to the molded "ring" in the bucket and then I drilled a small hole at the bottom of the cut so that to hook that hangs over fits down inside the ring and cannot get snagged on anything. I also drilled holes in the bottom of the bucket to all the water to drain as the baits dry.


----------



## angry Bob (Apr 7, 2010)

Very cool idea! =D>


----------



## countryboy210 (Apr 7, 2010)

I Like It ! Very Cool Idea. =D>


----------



## Jim (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice job man! Doubles up for guys that fish for Stripers and also swimabits.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 8, 2010)

Jim said:


> Nice job man! Doubles up for guys that fish for Stripers and also swimabits.




My thoughts exactly


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 8, 2010)

I like it! Just be sure not to accidently step in that sucker. #-o


----------

